# Exercises



## 123xyz

I was wondering what some Hungarian names for physical exercises (the ones done for working out, such as push-ups, sit-ups, crunches, and what not) are; I haven't been able to find anything except 'fekvőtámasz'. The translators I tried wouldn't translate the terms or translated them literally and from what I could understand of Hungarian webpages on this topic I managed to find on Google search, there were no actual names of exercises named.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello 123xyz,

Yes, push-up is _fekvőtámasz_, sit-up may be _felülés_ but it sounds a bit funny, I'll have to check it together with crunches. 
_Láb/kar emelés_ is surely lifting the legs/arms but_ törzsdöntés_ or _törzshajltás_..., let alone _békaügetés?_


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for your answer
_Felülés _does seem to mean sit-up because I had google-hits for it. Also, knowing what to actually look for thanks to the exercise names you have given, I have now found a website with various exercise names, but I have yet to find out what each one means.


----------



## Zsanna

I still don't know what crunches could be. Could you give a descritpion?

I don't know what sort of exercises you are looking for but there may be other useful expressions here. (Only in Hungarian but from the pictures you may get some useful terms.)


----------



## 123xyz

About the crunch:

_When you do a sit up, you sit all the way up, so that your back is off the floor. When you do a crunch, you only go far enough for your arms to touch your legs, so your lower back will still be on the floor.
_
It seems that there are two exercises, 'hasprés' and 'felülés', presumably the first a crunch and the second a sit-up, but I'm not really sure:

_Hasprés helyesen 
Feküdjünk hanyatt a szőnyegen vagy a földön, majd lábunkat tegyük fel például egy székre. Kezünket kulcsoljuk össze fejünk mögött, majd azt oldalirányba tartsuk ki. Lélegezzünk be, majd a levegőt kifelé fújva emelkedjünk fel a talajtól mintegy 5-6 cm-re, ezután lassan ereszkedjünk vissza a földre. Figyeljünk rá, hogy miközben a hasprést végezve felfelé emelkedünk, a hátunk alsó részét szorítsuk a földhöz. 

_vs.

_Felülés helyesen 
Feküdjünk el a szőnyegen vagy a földön, majd fejünk mögött kulcsoljuk össze a kezünket. Emeljük fel a törzsünket a hasizmunkat minél jobban kihasználva, majd ereszkedjünk vissza. 

_The following link discusses the difference in a forum and I think it confirms that the first is a crunch and the second a sit-up:http://www.gyakorikerdesek.hu/sport...-mi-a-kulonbseg-a-haspres-es-a-felules-kozott

Do you think it could be so?

As for the exercises, I was thinking more of exercises one would do in a gym, while many of these seem like stretching exercises, but it was useful to have their names as well.


----------



## Zsanna

For me, _felülés_ cannot be anything else but when (e.g. starting from a lying position) you lift your upper body (trunk and head) until you arrive in a sitting position.

Looking up _hasprés_ (even in Hungarian a new term for me) on Google, I've found that it may have different forms (e.g. 8 here!) but having seen a video in English about it, "crunches" were not mentioned, just "abs" (= hasizomerősítő gyakorlatok). In any case, it seemed to follow rather the second description in your first definition above.

I don't know why you started to have doubts about it in connection with what was said in your link. For me it is logical that a sit-up makes the spine "work" more than a little "bending forward".

In the link I put in, you'll find other names for exercises, too - in some cases even in English and Hungarian (see the cloud on the right).
I have a problem already with the difference between: (előre)* hajlás* (1) and (törzs) *döntés* (előre) (2). The first could be bending but the second...? 

The difference between the two is that although you start both from a standing upright position but then in 1. you bend (forward) in such a way that your legs stay straight and you can touch your toes with your fingers (if you are flexible enough) while in 2. (usually putting your hands on your waist or hips) you bend forward with a straight back until your upper body (trunk and head) is parallel with the ground.

A new term:
Crouching is_ guggolás_.


----------



## 123xyz

I have looked at the different forms of a crunch provided and from what I see, the movement is the same, making the exercise the same. It just has modifications (just like a push-up can be done with the knees on the ground or as an inclined push-up). From the pictures on your link, it does seem to be what I know as a crunch, leaving _felülés_ to be a sit-up, which is what you have explained. A _felülés_ involves bringing yourself to a sitting position, while a crunch doesn't. Thus, _hasprés _would be a crunch. 

I've always thought of _döntés_ to mean decision, but now I see it in a different context altogether. Apparently, there are different types of _hajlás _and _döntés
_such as the _karcsúsító hajlás. _When they are törzs-, they both seem to be bending to the side, thus exercising your waist muscles, though I'm beginning to mix up all the different explanations. http://hatfajas.network.hu/kepek/gerinctorna/torzsdontes and http://body.builder.hu/edzesek_reszletes.htm4?id=97 both refer to the same exercise, but the second link seems to have a modified more complicated version. I was wondering what _hajlás_ is opposed to _hajlítás._ I have had more results for the second. http://body.builder.hu/edzesek_reszletes.htm4?id=36 provides something like the exercise explained in the first one.I don't really know what the difference is between the two terms, and they seem to have to many variations so that we get different explanations every time. I guess "bending" is quite general anyway. 

I've always thought that the exercise described under _guggolás _to be a _squat _in exercise terms, though the movement is crouching in everyday life.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_(exercise)

A new term:
_Fekvenyomás_ is bench pressing?


----------



## Zsanna

123xyz said:


> ...A _felülés_ involves bringing yourself to a sitting position, while a crunch doesn't. Thus, _hasprés _would be a crunch.


Yes, we agree. I just mentioned that in a video I've seen about it in English, it was called abs. (But in English there may be several terms for basically the same thing.)



123xyz said:


> I've always thought of _döntés_ to mean decision, -it does as well - .... Apparently, there are different types of _hajlás _and _döntés
> _such as the _karcsúsító hajlás. - _I would say that it is another problem, the first two are "normal"/ "general" terms meanwhile this is a rather particular one (I have never heard before, so can't decide whether it is part of a normal fitness room vocabulary or some marketing language product )When they are törzs-, they both seem to be bending to the side - not necessarily, they can be forward or backward, too -, thus exercising your waist muscles, though I'm beginning to mix up all the different explanations.


They differ - to my knowledge - only in what I described above. But I understand from your links why you are perplexed by this terminology: they mix words as if they were interchangeable.


123xyz said:


> I was wondering what _hajlás_ is opposed to _hajlítás._


The first is (if there is no other precision) when you bend the trunk and the second when you bend just a particular part of the body, e.g. arms, legs (karhajlítás, lábhalítás)


123xyz said:


> I guess "bending" is quite general anyway.


 Yes, I think so, too, but a native English speaker could only be sure about it. 



123xyz said:


> I've always thought that the exercise described under _guggolás _to be a _squat _in exercise terms, though the movement is crouching in everyday life.


Squat sounded "everyday" to me until now, too... but now I see its special use, thanks for the link.



123xyz said:


> A new term:
> _Fekvenyomás_ is bench pressing? It is called *bench press* in the body builder link you quoted above


----------

